# حادثة شاب السويس تتكرر فى مدينة ديرب نجم بمحافظة الشرقية : شاب ملتحى يذبح موظف يجلس مع بنت عمه فى ا



## jajageorge (4 يناير 2013)

لقي شاب مصرعه، صباح اليوم الجمعة متأثرًا بجرح قطعي بالرقبة على يد شاب آخر شاهد المجنى عليه جالسًا مع ابنة عمه بأحد شوارع مدينة ديرب نجم بمحافظة الشرقية.


كان مدير أمن الشرقية، قد تلقى إخطارًا من مدير البحث النجائى يفيد مصرع هاني عبدالدايم أحمد (21 سنة– موظف بشركة تكيف) متأثرا بجرح قطعي بالرقبة.


وكانت مدينة ديرب نجم قد شهدت انتشارا أمنيا مكثفا مما أثار الذعر فى نفوس المواطنين، وذلك بعد أن ظل الشاب مذبوحًا في الشارع بدون وصول سيارة الإسعاف أو الشرطة حتى نحو نصف ساعة.


وكشفت تحريات المباحث الأولية أن المتهم هو م. ك. ر (22 سنة)، قام بالتعدى على المجنى عليه، في أثناء جلوسه مع فتاة تدعي أ. ج. ر (15 سنة– طالبة) وهى ابنة عم المتهم.


تم نقل المجنى للمستشفى العام بديرب نجم، حيث لفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة عند وصوله للمستشفى.



​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 يناير 2013)

انا حزين عليك يا مصر كل يوم نرجع للخلف 100 سنة انهم متخلفون جهلة


----------



## BITAR (4 يناير 2013)

*الاسلام هو الدبح *
*ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 يناير 2013)

> وذلك بعد أن ظل الشاب مذبوحًا في الشارع بدون وصول





> سيارة الإسعاف أو الشرطة حتى نحو نصف ساعة.




*الظاهر ان مش بس تعصب وتخلف وجهل مجموعه من الناس*
*دة كمان الشرطه والاسعاف ابطاء غير طبيعى كأنه مش مهم الا بينزف دة*
*لو تشوف فى اى حته فى الدنيا الاسعاف والشرطه بتوصل فى 5 دقايق*
*يعنى تخلف وجهل وكمان اهمال وتسيب حاجه تشل ربنا يعزى اهله *​​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 يناير 2013)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *الظاهر ان مش بس تعصب وتخلف وجهل مجموعه من الناس*
> *دة كمان الشرطه والاسعاف ابطاء غير طبيعى كأنه مش مهم الا بينزف دة*
> *لو تشوف فى اى حته فى الدنيا الاسعاف والشرطه بتوصل فى 5 دقايق*
> *يعنى تخلف وجهل وكمان اهمال وتسيب حاجه تشل ربنا يعزى اهله *​​



حتى لو وصلت فى 3 دقايق

دا مذبوج 

ح يموت ح يموت

يعنى ح يعرفوا يخيطوا شريان ..........إنسى
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
طبعا بصفة عامة عربية الاسعاف بتوصل فى ساعة عادى

ليه

لأن عندهم مبدأ القَدَّر و المكتوب

" المكتوب على الجبين لازم تشوفه العين"

مبدأ بأة تقولى إيه
+++++++++++++++

طب أحكى لك موقف حصل مع أمى

هى بتروح التأمين عشان تاخد أدويتها

المهم دكتور التأمين كتب أدوية غلط و هى عرفت لأنها طبيبة ههههههههههههه

فقالت له : يا دكتور دا كذا و دا كذا ما ينفعش آخد الدوائين دول مع بعض كدة ح أموت

فقال لها : ما حدش بيموت نافص عمر و كل واحد بيحصل فيه المكتوب:thnk0001:
++++++++++++++++++++++++
المهم هى رجعت البيت بتحكى لى الموقف

فقلت لها : ما جبتيش ليه مطواة غزيتيه بيها فى رقبته و قولى له : ما حدش بيشوف غير المكتوب ههههههههههههههه :smile01

و دا نفس مبدأ الاسعاف


----------



## tamav maria (5 يناير 2013)

جهل وتخلف وعطش الي الدماء 
ربنا يرحمنا
ياتري رايحه علي فين يامصر


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 يناير 2013)

*هى مش قصه يتلحق لانه اكيد هيموت هيموت لكن الخبر قال ان الاسعاف والشرطه جم بعد نصف ساعه  وسط زعر من الناس *
*يعنى الناس بتترعب والتليفونات راحت للشرطه والاسعاف وهما اتحركوا بعدها بمدة عشان يوصلوا ناهيكى عن المجنى عليه هتلاقى مصيبه تباطؤ الشرطه والاسعاف كارثه بتتكرر* 


​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> فقال لها : ما حدش بيموت نافص عمر و كل واحد بيحصل فيه المكتوب:thnk0001:


 



*دكتور دة ولا اهوجى *​


​
*ربنا يرحم مقدما كل الا يروحله ويسمع كلامه:a82:*​
​


----------



## V mary (5 يناير 2013)

*والله يا جماعة انا ابتديت احس ان الشرطة بقت قاعدة كدة في وسطينا بركة​*


----------



## jajageorge (5 يناير 2013)

*ذبح موظف بشركه تكييف بالشرقيه والسبب بنت شاهد التفاصيل من صحفيه جاره الفتاه وكلام خطير جدا جدا ؟؟*

[YOUTUBE]fDOgZdwImMM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BITAR (11 يناير 2013)

*تمكن رجال مباحث ديرب نجم بالشرقية اليوم من كشف غموض مقتل شاب بالطريق العام أثناء وجوده مع فتاة تربطه بها علاقة عاطفية الأسبوع الماضى، حيث اعترف المتهم بمشاهدته المجنى عليه فى وضع مخل مع الفتاة فقتله، وتمت إحالة المتهم لنيابة ديرب نجم للتحقيق برئاسة أحمد شعيع، وبإشراف المستشار أحمد دعبس المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب الشرقية.
وكان اللواء محمد كمال مدير أمن الشرقية قد تلقى إخطار من اللواء على أبو زيد مدير المباحث الجنائية، يفيد "وصول" هانى عبد الدايم شعبان "22 سنة فنى تكييف ومقيم ديرب نجم للمستشفى العام جثة هامدة إثر إصابته بثلاثة جروح طعنية بالرقبة والرأس".
حيث أفادت التحقيقات الأولية أثناء سير المجنى عليه بأحد الشوارع ليلا قام شخص مجهول بالتعدى عليه بسكين ليقتله، ومن جانبها اتهمت "رجاء أ س" 52 سنة موظفة والدة المجنى عليه الطالبة" أية ن ر "15 سنة طالبة بأنها وراء مقتل نجلها، حيث كانت برفقته وقت الحادث.
وقالت الطالبة فى تحقيقات المباحث أنها كانت برفقة الشاب بأحد الشوارع الجانبية، فقام مجهول بطعنه ولاذ بالفرار.
وقد أثار هذا الحادث ذعرا بمدينة ديرب نجم، حيث قال شهود العيان إن المتهم شاهد الشاب مع الطالبة بشارع جانبى فقتله.
وتوصلت التحريات وجهود فريق البحث، اليوم، إلى أن وراء ارتكاب الواقعة "أمين م أ" 22 سنة مقيم بندر ديرب نجم عاطل، حيث تم ضبطه، وتبين أنه يعانى من حالة اكتئاب لعدم حصوله على فرصة عمل، كما أنه يعانى من سخرية بعض الصبية له، وأن أسرته قامت بإجراء الفحوصات الطبية عليه لاشتباههم فى تعاطيه المخدرات، وأن يوم الحادث عقب صلاة العشاء وأثناء مروره بشارع جانبى ببندر ديرب نجم، شاهد المتهم المجنى عليه، فى وضع مخل مع الفتاة مما أثار حفيظته وقام بضربه بسكين كان قد أعده مسبقا داخل زاوية مسجد، وتم العثور على السلاح بإرشاد المتهم لـ"أحمد عبد العليم" وكيل أول نيابة ديرب نجم وأمرت النيابة بحبسه 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات بتهمة القتل العمد.*​


----------



## Maran+atha (11 يناير 2013)

شكرا للمتابعة 
يجب ان نوضح ان سبب كل هذة الجرائم هو الاحتقان والكره الذى بدخال نفوس المسلمين الذى هو من تعاليم الشيطان 

لأن الله الحقيقى القدوس يعلمنا المحبة فينشر الأمان والسلام
أما الشيطان يعلم الكراهية حقا فينشر الجرائم والحروب 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض محبتك


----------



## jajageorge (13 يناير 2013)

بالصور.. المتهم بقتل شاب بمركز ديرب نجم: شاهدته مع فتاة فى وضع مخل أكثر من مرة فقلته وأخفيت السلاح فى زاوية مسجد.. وأسرة القتيل تطالب بالقصاص.. وتطالب وزير الداخلية بتوفير الأمن

الأحد، 13 يناير 2013 -




المجنى عليه
الشرقية - فتحية الديب

من قتل يقتل بهذه العبارة تحدث عبد الدايم شعبان 60 موجه أزهرى بالمعاش لـ"اليوم السابع" عن حادث مقتل نجله هانى 22 سنة فنى تكيف بشارع عام بمدينة ديرب نجم أثناء جلوسه مع فتاة فى الخامسة عشر من العمر تربطه بها علاقة عاطفية، وانتهت حياته بين أيديها، وتركته غرقا بدمائه وذهبت لحضور فرح ابنة خالتها.

فقد شهدت مدينة ديرب نجم بالشرقية حادثا بشع أثار جدلا كبير بين أهالى الشرقية وخوفا من عودة الجماعات الدينية المتشددة على خلفية مقتل هانى بشارع بالطريق العام لمجرد أن وقوفه مع فتاة يحبها أثار غضب وسخط شاب يتردد على زاوية مسجد بشكل مستمر، فقتله بثلاث طعنات، ولاذ بالفرار وأخفى السكين بزاوية المسجد.

التقت "اليوم السابع" بأسرة المجنى عليه بمنزله بديرب نجم، وتقول والداته "رجاء أحمد سالم" 53 سنة موظفة بمكتب العمل بديرب نجم، إن الحادث كان مساء الخميس قبل الماضى، وابنى المجنى عليه كان يعمل بمحل تكييفات بمنطقة المعهد الدينى وتربطه علاقة بطالبة بالصف الثالث الإعددى تدعى "أ ج" وقبل الحادث دخل هانى المنزل ثم غادر مسرعا بناء على اتصال من الفتاة لمقابلتها، حيث كانت تستعد للذهاب لحفل زفاف ابنة خالتها، وبعد نصف ساعة من خروجه فؤجئت باتصال تليفونى من أحد الأشخاص يخبرنى أن هانى مصاب عند المعهد فى مشاجرة، فأسرعت مع أشقائه فوجدته غارقا فى دمائه وقد فارق الحياة، وعلمت من زملائه أن الفتاة كانت معه وقت الحادث واتهمتها فى محضر الشرطة بالتسبب فى قتله، وخاصة أنها تركته غارقا فى دمائه وذهبت لفرح ابنة خالتها.

وأضافت ما يقلقنى أن البعض يحاول القول بأن المتهم مريض نفسى ويضيع حق نجلى، وأنه قتل ابنى لمجرد جلوسه مع الفتاة، وأتمنى من الله القصاص من القاتل، وخوفا على الأجيال القادمة، وأناشد وزير الداخلية بتوفير الأمن بالشارع.

وقال زوجها عبد الدايم شعبان إن من قتل يقتل وأن ما فعله المتهم بقتل نجلى وذهابه لزاوية مسجد وإخفائه السكين يدل على أنه عاقل وليس مريضا نفسيا.

وأضاف مصطفى البربرى زوج شقيقة المجنى عليه أن المجنى عليه له "خمسة أشقاء وأنه يتمتع بمحبة الجميع، وأنه تعرف على الفتاة من خلاله عمله بالمنطقة التى تسكن بها، وأنها كانت معه يوم الحادث ولم تستغيث بالمارة لإنقاذه".

كان اللواء محمد كمال مدير أمن الشرقية قد تلقى إخطار من العقيد شهاب فوزى مأمور مركز شرطة ديرب نجم يفيد وصول هانى عبد الدايم شعبان 22 سنة، فنى تكيف ومقيم ديرب نجم للمستشفى العام جثة هامدة إثر إصابته بثلاثة جروح طعنية بالرقبة والرأس.

أفادت التحقيقات الأولية أثناء سير المجنى عليه بأحد الشوارع ليلا قام شخص مجهول بالتعدى عليه بسكين أرداه قتيلا فى الحال، ومن جانبها اتهمت والدة المجنى عليه الطالبة " أ ن ر" 15 سنة طالبة بأنها وراء مقتل نجلها، حيث كانت برفقته وقت الحادث.

وتوصلت التحريات التى قام بها العقيد أشرف شريف بإدارة البحث الجنائى والنقيب إبراهيم السبيلى رئيس مباحث ديرب نجم أن وراء ارتكاب الواقعة "أمين م أ" 22 سنة مقيم بندر ديرب حاصل على مؤهل عال، ولم ينتم إلى أى تيارات دينية، وتبين أنه يعانى من حالة اكتئاب لعدم حصوله على فرصة عمل، وأنه يعانى من سخرية بعض الصبية له، وأنه يوم الحادث عقب صلاة العشاء أثناء مروره بشارع جانبى ببندر ديرب نجم شاهد المجنى عليه فى وضع مخل مع الفتاة مما أثار حفيظته، وقام بقتله بسكين كان قد أعده مسبقا داخل زاوية مسجد.

وأفادت التحريات أن فريق البحث استدعى المتهم يوم الحادث على سبيل الاستدلال، حيث إن الفتاة قالت فى أقوالها أنها دخلت زواية مسجد بالقرب من الحادث لغسل يدها من الدماء.


وتوصلت تحريات المباحث أن المتهم يعمل بالخارج ويتردد بشكل يومى على زاوية مسجد صغير بالقرب من منزله وتم عمل كمين له والقبض عليه بعد خروجه من صلاة العشاء بعد 7 أيام من الحادث، وبمواجهته بالحادث اعترف بارتكابه الحادث أمام أحمد عبد العليم وكيل أول نيابة ديرب نجم برئاسة أحمد شعيع حيث أقر بأنه شاهد المجنى عليه والفتاة أكثر من مرة فى وضع منافى للقيم ووضع مخل، وأن ذلك أثار غضبه فحاول التشاجر معه لتوجيه النصح له ولم يكن يقصد قتله.

وتم العثور على السلاح بإرشاد المتهم داخل زاوية المسجد وأمرت النيابة بحبسه أربعة أيام على ذمة التحقيقات بتهمة القتل العمد.


----------

